# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi về driver của động cơ bước

## trung_tuan

Các bác cho e hỏi các loại driver sẵn có trên thị trường bây h thì nó có chế độ Hold như của con driver L297 ko nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho e hỏi các loại driver sẵn có trên thị trường bây h thì nó có chế độ Hold như của con driver L297 ko nhỉ


em có 1 thắc mắc là chân hold của l297 nằm ở chân nào trong hình này ah?

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

> em có 1 thắc mắc là chân hold của l297 nằm ở chân nào trong hình này ah?


Chân thành xin lỗi bác và ae. e nhìn nhầm, e có cái mạch làm từ thời sv, dùng AVR lập trình và có nút ấn Hold cho nó, h thì avr nó cũng đi đâu mất tiêu rùi vậy lên nhin qua tưởng là con l297 ngày trước mình làm, bác đưa hình e mới nhớ.

Nhân tiện đây bác cho hỏi nếu như ở các driver thông thường hiện nay nếu muốn động cơ dừng khẩn cấp thì làm thế nào. Bởi vì ngày xưa e có nhớ là e làm nút hold đó là để dừng khẩn cấp, nếu ấn nút đó là động cơ sẽ được cấp xung cố định để động cơ ko quay được nữa và giữ cứng ở đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu cần động cơ ko quay được nữa và giữ cứng ở đó thì không cấp xung cho nó là được rồi cần gì rắc rối bác.

----------

nhatson, trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

ý e muốn hỏi thế này. VD khi bình thường chưa đấu nối động cơ vào driver thì muốn quay động cơ bước thì ta cần 1 lực là a chẳng hạn. Vậy khi đấu nối vào driver ( loại thông dụng trên thị trường đó ) cấp nguồn và chân EN được kích hoạt nhưng chưa cấp xung thì nếu ta dùng tay quay trục động cơ thì ta cần 1 lực bao nhiu, có bằng lực a ban đầu nữa ko hay cần phải 1 lực lớn hơn a. 
Mạch ngày trước e làm thì khi ấn nút Hold thì muốn quay trục động cơ ta cần phải 1 lực lớn hơn a rất nhìu. 
E đang làm 1 cái máy mừ chạy chậm thì ko được, chạy nhanh thì nó có quán tính lớn quá, cần phải có 1 lực giữ nó. Còn nguyên lý của nút Hold là ( cái này e nhớ mang máng ) đang cấp điện vào cuộn dây nào thì ta vẫn cấp vào đó, khi đó cuộn đó đóng vai trò như nam châm điện vậy

----------


## Gamo

Driver nào cũng vậy, với stepper motor bác ko cấp xung chạy thì nó đứng yên, cứng ngắc hà. Bác tắt điện thì nó sẽ hết cứng :P

----------


## CKD

Thông thường thì driver được chia thành 03 trạng thái.
- Chế độ nghỉ.. là lúc driver không được cấp điện. Khi này quay motor vẩn có moment cản, nếu quay nhanh thì lực cản mạnh hơn, quay quá nhanh có thể phá hỏng driver.
- Chế độ standby. Chế độ này thường bị bỏ quên.. với phần lớn DIYer. Ở chế độ này, driver được cấp điện nhưng hoàn toàn không quản lý motor. Nói cách khác là thả lỏng motor.
- Chế độ làm việc. Ở chế độ này driver hoàn toàn quản lý vị trí của motor.

Từ đó có thể xét moment motor ở các trường hợp thế này.
- Driver chưa được cấp điện hoặc chế độ standby thì motor quay gần như tự do, moment kháng phần lớn do lực từ giữa rotor & startor, có cả dòng fuco...
- Driver hoạt động, với step thì có thể đạt moment max khi đang đứng yên...

Chế độ standby thường được kích hoạt bởi tín hiệu ENABLE, tùy theo driver mà có thể active ở mức cao hay thấp.

----------

TigerHN

----------


## thuhanoi

> ý e muốn hỏi thế này. VD khi bình thường chưa đấu nối động cơ vào driver thì muốn quay động cơ bước thì ta cần 1 lực là a chẳng hạn. Vậy khi đấu nối vào driver ( loại thông dụng trên thị trường đó ) cấp nguồn và chân EN được kích hoạt nhưng chưa cấp xung thì nếu ta dùng tay quay trục động cơ thì ta cần 1 lực bao nhiu, có bằng lực a ban đầu nữa ko hay cần phải 1 lực lớn hơn a. 
> Mạch ngày trước e làm thì khi ấn nút Hold thì muốn quay trục động cơ ta cần phải 1 lực lớn hơn a rất nhìu. 
> E đang làm 1 cái máy mừ chạy chậm thì ko được, chạy nhanh thì nó có quán tính lớn quá, cần phải có 1 lực giữ nó. Còn nguyên lý của nút Hold là ( cái này e nhớ mang máng ) đang cấp điện vào cuộn dây nào thì ta vẫn cấp vào đó, khi đó cuộn đó đóng vai trò như nam châm điện vậy


Lực lúc này lớn hơn a rất nhiều, còn bao nhiêu thì tra datasheet nhé. Bình thường động cơ size 68 đời mới mới tý đạt 2Nm. Khi cấp điện mà chưa cấp xung thì dòng qua motor đạt ở mức bao nhiêu phần tram bởi ý ta set cho nó bởi công tắc (hay VR) có tên là STOP hay Hold gì đó. Set dòng lớn thì giữ cứng nhưng motor sẽ nóng hơn

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## nhatson



----------

katerman

----------


## trung_tuan

ok thanh sờ kiu
đó là e sợ mua cái driver về mừ nó ko giữ đc thì phí lém

----------


## Gamo

Có driver Nhật Sơn em nghĩ là phù hợp á: nghe mọi người nói là chất lượng tốt, bảo hành 24/7, thay mới 1 đổi 1 hay sao á 
(em chỉ chuyên xài Driver Made-In-Tự-Tui nên ko biết cụ thể)

Con L297 tuổi đời chắc cũng gần 20 năm, so với driver bây giờ thì chắc bác 1 khi "đã ra đi, đầu ko ngoảnh lại". Do đó cứ kiếm driver đời mới mà mua đi, đừng quan tâm so đo với con L297 nữa.

----------


## biết tuốt

em chưa hỉu bác chủ thớt làm gì mà cần cứng vậy ?? bác cần điều khiển step  size bao nhiêu ?? nếu size 57 đổ lại em mới có loại driver này 
dòng thấy gi 3,5A  hôm nọ lắp vào máy mini 20x30 chạt tít phết 
lúc đầu tưởng TB6600 nhưng mở ra k phải , bác nhatson tinh mắt nhìn xem con gì có wen k :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

a3977 lừng lẫy những năm 2006 2007 vì... những năm đó nó là chip tích hợp đầu tiên chạy micostep tới 2A+40V  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## trung_tuan

e chạy cái máy phun sơn bác ah, nó cần tốc độ để chạy theo sản phẩm. Vì nó cần phun chuẩn, ko phải phun cả bề mặt vậy nên mới khó, e tính chạy bằng puly và dây đai, vì vậy mà khi dừng mà bị vọt lên mấy bước nữa thì chết mất. 
E đang tính dùng  Hybird SERVO  cho nó tự bù bước cho lành, ko bít có được ko

----------


## thuhanoi

> E đang tính dùng  Hybird SERVO  cho nó tự bù bước cho lành, ko bít có được ko


Được quá đi chứ, chỉ mỗi tội là đắt tý thôi

----------

trung_tuan

----------

